# Are your GTO letters painted?



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to do it, my question is should I paint the sides of the letters, or only all the way down on the letters? 
Which did you do? Any close up pics?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't get the question. You talking about the front or back? You can see mine at this post:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7015&highlight=pic%27s

Wait, I understand your question now. Yes, paint the sides too. You'll get a sharp edge and the letters stand out better. That's what I had done.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

are you talking about the plastic insert on the 05 and 06's? If so that's a vinyl sticker, not paint.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, the "fill in" stickers are available on ebay for less than $10. 

I wouldn't mess with trying to mask and paint the rear fascia letters, if that's what you mean.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

paint them id did check out my avitar , i also had the bottem part painted too the same color as the car so it looks factory done.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. All the the pics look great. I see what you mean, I think the letters will stand out better.
I also think the letters should stand out better from the factory, I mean whats the point of putting GTO back there if its not easily visible. Its like doing something half way. I mean cmon, all or nothing. All right, I'm done. Talk to ya later.:cheers


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Personally, I went with the reflective vinyl inserts.

The silver ones look great on my 05 Quicksilver and they look especially sick at night when the light reflects off of them. Very good stuff and no chance of mistake


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ur correct. i dont paint and i got the reflective letters to


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

vinyl.... grafxwerx has them.....


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

*letter inserts for rear bumper*

MeanGoat, EEZ or anyone else, where can you get the reflective vinyl letters? I have an '05 quicksilver and would like to add this to my car. I have seen a few cars with this done (some may be painted) and it looks really good. I just got my windows tinted last week and look forward to getting the GTO letter insert. I have seen where you can order adhesive polished metal inserts of various colors and they run around $70. Which is better?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

SoGaGTO said:


> MeanGoat, EEZ or anyone else, where can you get the reflective vinyl letters? I have an '05 quicksilver and would like to add this to my car. I have seen a few cars with this done (some may be painted) and it looks really good. I just got my windows tinted last week and look forward to getting the GTO letter insert. I have seen where you can order adhesive polished metal inserts of various colors and they run around $70. Which is better?


http://www.gwdecals.com/products/detail.php?pid=GTOX1-1169

here you go..... it's where i got mine

they have them for the SAP and the stock bumper


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

SoGaGTO said:


> MeanGoat, EEZ or anyone else, where can you get the reflective vinyl letters? I have an '05 quicksilver and would like to add this to my car. I have seen a few cars with this done (some may be painted) and it looks really good. I just got my windows tinted last week and look forward to getting the GTO letter insert. I have seen where you can order adhesive polished metal inserts of various colors and they run around $70. Which is better?


 Lets see that new tint job!


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I just ordered the inserts, paint would be fine but it will be quicker, easier, and LESS EXPENSIVE with the inserts. This forum has helped me AGAIN. Thanks.


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

FullArmor2, Here is one picture that was taken from the Ga. vs Fl. III meeting near Valdosta last week. I'll try to get some new pictures after I get the letter inserts. Thanks PurpleHaze for the information (link). I noticed the reflective letters don't come in silver. Oh well, no biggie. Metalic silver should look great.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

SoGaGTO said:


> FullArmor2, Here is one picture that was taken from the Ga. vs Fl. III meeting near Valdosta last week. I'll try to get some new pictures after I get the letter inserts. Thanks PurpleHaze for the information (link). I noticed the reflective letters don't come in silver. Oh well, no biggie. Metalic silver should look great.


 Very nice , always did like silver on a sports car. Just had tint done myself, amazing what a difference it makes regarding the overall appearance. Also just ordered the reflective black inserts. Can not wait to see how it will look. Will post pics as well. :seeya:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

SoGaGTO said:


> FullArmor2, Here is one picture that was taken from the Ga. vs Fl. III meeting near Valdosta last week. I'll try to get some new pictures after I get the letter inserts. Thanks PurpleHaze for the information (link). I noticed the reflective letters don't come in silver. Oh well, no biggie. Metalic silver should look great.



no problem, that's what we are all here for... i got the black chrome inserts, as soon as i get them on i will post pictures....


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I have the inserts on my car.. Just becareful when puting on the "O". Do not rush take your time.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Stainless Steel inserts here, look great but cost.............$70.00:cheers


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Do a search on eBay using the phrase "GTO rear decal" and it should come right up.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I installed the metal insert letters and they look good. However, the adhesive backing was lame and I had to restick with Gorilla Glue.


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

*letter inserts*

I received my silver vinyl letters in the mail yesterday. I washed my car and installed the letters this evening. Wow! It was not easy, but for only $15 it looks pretty good. It really stands out a lot more now than before. I will try to get some pics and post in the next few days. Thanks purplehaze for the link to Grafxwerks. I ordered them last Sunday and received them on Friday. Pretty quick order and delivery.


----------

